

GoDaddy is about to buy Nodejitsu - treitnauer
http://venturebeat.com/2015/02/09/godaddy-nodejitsu

======
jarcane
The notion that this move would buy them any credibility with developers is
completely laughable.

Why should I trust a company with my hosting who, last time I used them,
waited less than a day after expiration to sell my almost completely unknown,
personal domain to a squatter?

~~~
kbody
I remember some articles that showed connection of those squatters to GoDaddy
and wasn't that surprising really.

------
moreproductive
I used nodejitsu (paid account) for 24 hours. They screwed up their DNS and
was sending my client's domain to a random person's node app (and vice versa).

That's when I stopped trusting other people to handle my critical
infrastructure.

------
ndboost
never felt the need to use Nodejitsu, definitely won't now.

